# Slow 'N Sear ribs



## davemathews (Jan 7, 2016)

So I just purchased a Slow 'N Sear from Adrenaline Barbecue Company http://www.abcbarbecue.com/ and plan on using it in my 22 Weber kettle Saturday to do some ribs. Undecided if I'm gonna go 3-2-1 or unwrapped the entire time. Has anyone used the Slow 'N Sear yet, I searched for it and only got like 1 relevant thread? I'll post pictures as I go along. Kingsford Blue Bag or Stubb's briquettes?


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just searched the product and it seems like it's a quality product.  I've smoked on my kettle and struggled with keeping the temps below 300.  I thought of trying a smokenator, but bought a smokey mountain instead.  I love my kettle and the WSM.

Mike


----------



## davemathews (Jan 8, 2016)

I have no problem holding 225 using the snake method on my kettle, I just don't like how it's basically a small heat source that moves around the food. And it may be fine and I'm just nuts? LOL  I got a Amazon.com gift card for Christmas so figured why not, this way if I'm only doing one rack of ribs or a something else small, I won't have to fire up my 22" WSM. We shall see tomorrow how it works, fingers crossed


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 8, 2016)

sounds good, keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## big dawg nc (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got one for my birthday and I'm looking forward to breaking it in.  Can't wait to see how your ribs turn out !

BD


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with it. Interesting toy. Would like to see if it makes a big difference over a half filled grill and a $.99 Disposable loaf pan of water?...JJ


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

I've done lots of ribs using the snake method around a 9x13 inch foil pan with water in it.


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

just put on.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


















Kettle prepped.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


















never trust dome thermometer.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


















ready to go on.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

First extended smoke using the Slow N Sear, I choose to go with Stubbs all natural briquettes (15 lbs for $7.99 @ Lowes). As you can see the dome thermometer is ready 425 degrees but that's above the coals, my Maverick ET-733 was right @ 230, I put 1 probe on each end of the rack to compare the heat across the grate. It was actually within 5-10 degrees from one side to the other, NO fear of an uneven cook. I used my compact Weber chimney to light 12 coals, dumped them in the corner and used 3 pieces of hickory for smoke. I did foil the entire charcoal grate except for under the slow n sear for air flow purposes. I used a 2.66 lb rack of back ribs from my local food lion, with a rub recipe I found on amazingribs.com I believe. Any tips, comments, questions are more than welcome.


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

This is the rub I used. I did 3 hours unwrapped, foiled for 1 hour with Agave Nectar and butter, unwrapped and sauced with Sweet Baby Rays for 30 minutes.













4 hours later.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


















4 hours.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


















rub I used.jpeg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

Finished product, the judges wouldn't be happy. They fall of the bone cleanly, instead of having a little tug. Definetly pleased with the flavor of the rub, i'll probable add more cayenne pepper next time, just for some more kick. In conclusion, if you've got a kettle grill and don't wanna fire up the big WSM for a small smoke, the Slow N Sear is great!













20160109_162653.jpg



__ davemathews
__ Jan 9, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like a winner!...JJ


----------



## davemathews (Jan 9, 2016)

The smokenator has some really good reviews but for the money I couldn't justify it. Make a cardboard template first then trace it to a piece of stainless, bend 90 degrees and your down. Plus I'm not crazy about the tiny water pan and trying to tuck the coals into it. The Slow "N Sear doesn't disappoint.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 9, 2016)

Great job, beautiful ribs, nice color!  Points!

Mike


----------



## big dawg nc (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey Dave,

Those look great.  And I've found that, unless you're serving judges, most people like fall of the bone ribs anyway!!

BD


----------



## czarjam (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice looking ribs.......and I will say after using a Slow n Sear on Chicken drumsticks and a second time on sausages it works damn well.

I have a weber back home set up with a firebrick ring to retain my wood and charcoal  on which sits an 18 1/2 paella pan filled with water and then the cooking grate above it as normal.  I works great.

A am currently overseas and my wife sent me a new 22" weber for Christmas and I revisited getting a smokenator or cutting firebrick and ordering the paella pan to duplicate my home setup.

I am so glad I found the Slow n Sear! The V that holds a quart of water is an amazing barrier to radiant heat( what I did not like about the smokenator) and the easy drop in & go that my firebrick/pan set up lacked.

The smoke n sear is not cheap, but it is not cheaply made. Its solid and will be passed on for generations.  I am doing brisket rolls this weekend ;  )


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2016)

Great looking ribs!

Love the color!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jan 23, 2016)

I just got a sns for my birthday....just waiting for the snow blizzard to go away!! And BTW, those ribs look amazing!! [emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## mtchargriller (Feb 19, 2016)

I just picked up a 'Slow N Sear' too and will be using it for the first time this weekend.  I had a home made Smokenator that I built and it worked great for years until the water pan burned a hole in it.  The SNS is heavy duty and well built.  I'm going all in and doing a brisket!  Wish me luck.


----------



## big dawg nc (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm picking up two 4 lb chuckies tonight to cook tomorrow.

BD


----------



## tone (Mar 26, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ tone
__ Mar 26, 2016







2 hours in I was running a little hot at 300. Temps are 245 now. Will see how it goes. Stay tuned!


----------



## tone (Mar 26, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/460470/width/200/height/400[/IMG

Foiled up with some butter and apple juice


----------



## tone (Mar 26, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ tone
__ Mar 26, 2016






Little side has rays sauce. Big side has jeffs


----------



## tone (Mar 26, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ tone
__ Mar 26, 2016






Just a little smoke ring. Turned out great. I need to spend a little time figuring out the lower vents to get a stable temp. Slow n sear works good tho


----------



## av8tor (May 3, 2016)

Thinking of getting a Slow N Sear for my Performer.  Are you guys still happy with it and would you buy it again?  Do you use it on all cooks or switch out with your baskets?


----------



## tone (May 15, 2016)

Av8tor  I have used it on almost everything. It's just a little tight on space sometimes. I'd like to stick it in a weber 26" and try it. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## sauced (May 20, 2016)

Been using a slow n sear now for about 6 months and I love it!! Worth the money!!


----------



## av8tor (May 20, 2016)

Mine is do in tomorrow


----------

